# My first skiff, 15' Wagner



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

This is my 15' wagner, I guess its the same thing as a hobie. Was new in 05 and has a Yamaha F40. 

















Its taken me a little while to get goin do to having some bow damage from the previous owner


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

The boat was built locally here in Bradenton. Here's another pic of the fiberglass work I did.
















I was actually on the boat when a channel marker jumped out in front of us doin about 25mph.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats a sharp looking skiff!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Great looking skiff and great work on the fiberglass. I sure hope no one was hurt in the channel marker incident! Do you fish the Bradenton area mainly?


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Just a few scrapes and bruises, got real lucky. And yeah I fish around here up to the skyway bridge mostly.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking skiff, congrats on it! I think that its the same hull as the one Cut Runner is re-finishing check it out.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That things sick!, i hate you!. Just kidding. Yea dude nice whip, i like the layout. Check out my "restoration" , i cant wait till im done.. What mph range are you getting?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have more info on these boats? I couldn't find any on the web.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

ohhh man consoleless hobie power!.... royce get your johnson to a 70 tiller. eff what ya heard son you still wont keep up with the gingerbred


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Wagner bought the Hobie Skiff mold. I think the Wagners were made near Bradenton.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome...I want one


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

> That things sick!, i hate you!.  Just kidding. Yea dude nice whip, i like the layout. Check out my "restoration" , i cant wait till im done..    What mph range are you getting?


I've been following your build, love how the paint came out...
I was right at 30mph with my brother on boat and there was a real light chop. Might get a few more mph by myself.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not bad, 30 mph is the golden number , if it is achievable with some load. Perfect speed. Thanks for the compliments on the paint!, im no painter, somehow i just get lucky.. Im kinda dreading doing the inside, although most of it will be nonskid, minus the gunnels. I love seeing how these boats look without all the dumb bowrails and seating arrangements.


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd like to redo the finish on this one someday but for now im just going to use it. My next thing is trim tabs and a grab rail/console setup.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I was told that tabs really help the boat. Those are on my agenda as well. But im gonna run it as is first. You gettin lencos?


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

royce.... i am trim tabs.


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah they seem like the best ones for the money..
I think they'll really help on the holeshot when I'm out by myself.


----------



## Mack (May 12, 2019)

I am now the fourth owner of this Wagner Skiff. It is serving me well so far. Tampa Bay and 10,000 Islands on several occasions. Here is how it looks now.


----------



## Gianni Battaglia (Aug 19, 2019)

Bitchen little skiff! Looks fishy


----------

